# Toyota Tundra pulling 5th wheel.



## sconner124

I have a 2008 Tundra, 5.7 L, 6.5' bed, and would like to chat with someone about pulling a 5th wheel. I am looking at 28-29' length, maybe 8-9000 lbs.
I cant seem to get any answers from Toyota other than I can pull 10,600 lbs., and king pin weight of 15-25% of the total weight. I also wish to get the hidden ball in the truck bed, with the king pin extender of 9". Does anyone pull a 5th wheel with their Tundra? What kind of gas mileage do you get? :scratchhead:


----------



## mikey

*Tundra 5th wheel*

I haven't pulled a 5th wheel with a tundra, but did research this a bit once they came out advertising their tow ratings.

I talked online with a guy that was driving an 2007 tundra and bought a new 5er. I think it was a 30 footer around 8000 GVWR. He raved about towing it, said it towed awesome and I think he was getting around 10-11 MPG, at least on his first trip or two anyway.

Here is an interesting read however about 1/2 tons towing 5th wheels, which also mentions the tundra.

http://www.rvuniversity.com/article.php/2007052910232241/print

Good luck


----------



## ctfortner

I think it can be done, but will definitely require the correct setup and 5th wheel. With the tundra, and other 1/2 tons, its not the towing capacity thats a major concern, its the hitch weight. One possible way to increase the hitch weight concern would be to install air bags. 

You can also research on super springs which I have read good things about also.


----------



## dchaviland

sconner124 said:


> I have a 2008 Tundra, 5.7 L, 6.5' bed, and would like to chat with someone about pulling a 5th wheel. I am looking at 28-29' length, maybe 8-9000 lbs.
> I cant seem to get any answers from Toyota other than I can pull 10,600 lbs., and king pin weight of 15-25% of the total weight. I also wish to get the hidden ball in the truck bed, with the king pin extender of 9". Does anyone pull a 5th wheel with their Tundra? What kind of gas mileage do you get? :scratchhead:


What they need to give you is the payload capacity. Basically, how much crap can you load into the truck including bodies, luggage, and the weight of the kingpin (that part of the 5th wheel). That number should ideally be in the owners manual. 

I can relate... we used to pull a 28' Jag with a Toyota Sequoia. I love the SUV but honestly I took a major hit when towing. How much of a hit? Try 60% down... went from 14-16mph to 8-9mph depending, and that didn't go far. However, towing capacity on the Sequioa was 6500# and with the Jag we pretty much had it close to 6000#. 

It really wasn't a good match so when DW and I upgraded to a 5th wheel, we did a "do not pass go" direct for a Ford or Chevy diesel. Diesel gets about 15-16 as is, and about 12 when towing the Wildcat. 

Basically what you're doing is like doing a fiver with an F-150. It can be done but you have to watch your weights carefully. 

David
:thumbup1:


----------



## acorbell

*2007 Toyota Tundra Pulling 5th Wheel*

We have a 2007 Toyota Tundra and pull a 2005 Rockwood 8240SS Fifth Wheel. It weighs about 8,000 lbs. My husband says it's like we are not pulling anything. We originally had a Chevy with a small V8 and we were really maxing it out pulling this camper.


----------



## NM Don

*Toyota Tundra Pulling Fifth Wheel*

We currently have a 2007 Toyota Tundra Crew Max 5.7L. According to Toyota we can pull 10,500 lbs. We had a 2001 29' fifth wheel that we pulled weighing approximately 8000 lbs. and had no problem towing it at all. We upgraded to a 36' Montana High Country fifth wheel which weighs 10,550 lbs. loaded with all our stuff. Been all over the country towing it and the truck tows it beautifully. We have an super glide hitch in it because we have a short bed truck. It is more expensive, but works very well. Gas mileage with the larger 5th wheel runs approx. 11-13 mpg.


----------



## fredtay

*my new little truck*

Just "downsized" due to financial reason from 07 chevy 3/t 6L to 2011 Toyota tundra 4.6 L w/ 6 1/2 ft bed.

Not use to having limits to how much I can tow. 

I have a '98 5th wheel w/ single slide out (sticker says 8000lbs GVWR) 
Owners manual for truck says "GCWR" is 14k and "TRW" for trk is 8200. 

Problem pulling or not?


----------



## l2l

Fred you are dangerously close to the vehicles max tow capicity which to me is a problem....

Just my two cents however


----------



## Dblg00d

I have a 2008 Toyota Tundra Crew Max 5.7L. My TT is a 2010 Adirondack (Dutchmen no longer makes this brand) 31RLDSL. It's about 33' long, tongue to tail and 6700#s dry. I've had this unit about 2 years, made many in state trips (Colorado) and 2 extended trips to Nevada. 

But I've been bitten by the upgrade bug. I've reached a deal for an Open Range 316RLS 5th wheel, but haven't signed the paper yet. The 5er is 8500#s dry and 10300 max and 30' long. 

My truck has the 5 1/2' bed, so I'm forced into either the Pullrite Superglide hitch or a Reece Sidewinder. Both are pretty pricey. I'm also adding a Roadmaster Active Suspension kit to the rear springs to supplement the factory suspension.

I'm happy to read that some others here in the forum are pulling 5th wheels with their Tundras. While the Tundra is probably not the optimum 5th wheel tow vehicle, I'm convinced by my experience with my TT that the Tundra will work fine. Not going to race up the Colorado mountains and I'm not going to travel the Interstates at 75 but I'm looking forward to summer Rving, right around the corner.


----------



## flyguy108

ctfortner said:


> I think it can be done, but will definitely require the correct setup and 5th wheel. With the tundra, and other 1/2 tons, its not the towing capacity thats a major concern, its the hitch weight. One possible way to increase the hitch weight concern would be to install air bags.
> 
> You can also research on super springs which I have read good things about also.


I have a 2008 Tundra 5.7L Crew-Max and tow a 2005 Springdale 249FBH 5ver with no problem. The hitch is a Superglide 3100 auto slider and works very well with the Crew-Max. I also have Timbrens SES installed for extra spring support though it's not neccessory with this 5ver.:thumbup1:


----------



## artmart

You don't know if you're gonna have a problem it you don't weight it. It's not about not having problems, it's about what happens in the future. Since you don't mention your weights you are not fine. That's about the size (or weight) of it.

Of course when your truck gets older and starts breaking or wearing out sooner than later you can be just like most owners who don't care about this and trade it in for newer and allow your prior vehicle to be the problems for the new owner who can only afford used and trusts the vehicle was taken care of, not!

Just because you're towing just fine doesn't mean things are fine if you don't know you are weight compliant. I won't go over the factors but we must trust the engineers that came up with the numbers. There are some modifications that are made to make things better, but you run the risk of the real problems being hidden.

The best thing to do is stick within the ratings and understand that you shouldn't drive downhill, towing your tons of fun at 80 mph. I've met plenty of people who have exhibited "don't worry about it, it can take it" mentality. The industry will call them accidents, but anyone causing an accident by being neglectful, ignorant, or abusive is NOT an accident, especially if you've affected others lives and property!

I have met plenty who have lost tires, wheels, axles, springs, hangers, welds and the list goes on. I guarantee you every one of them claimed things were fine. Things break under normal conditions, why push it.

Get all your numbers, then post all your numbers, then even you will know you are truly fine. I have done this and can say, "yup, I'm fine"... then wait for a problem anyway.


----------



## flyguy108

artmart said:


> You don't know if you're gonna have a problem it you don't weight it. It's not about not having problems, it's about what happens in the future. Since you don't mention your weights you are not fine. That's about the size (or weight) of it.
> 
> Of course when your truck gets older and starts breaking or wearing out sooner than later you can be just like most owners who don't care about this and trade it in for newer and allow your prior vehicle to be the problems for the new owner who can only afford used and trusts the vehicle was taken care of, not!
> 
> Just because you're towing just fine doesn't mean things are fine if you don't know you are weight compliant. I won't go over the factors but we must trust the engineers that came up with the numbers. There are some modifications that are made to make things better, but you run the risk of the real problems being hidden.
> 
> The best thing to do is stick within the ratings and understand that you shouldn't drive downhill, towing your tons of fun at 80 mph. I've met plenty of people who have exhibited "don't worry about it, it can take it" mentality. The industry will call them accidents, but anyone causing an accident by being neglectful, ignorant, or abusive is NOT an accident, especially if you've affected others lives and property!
> 
> I have met plenty who have lost tires, wheels, axles, springs, hangers, welds and the list goes on. I guarantee you every one of them claimed things were fine. Things break under normal conditions, why push it.
> 
> Get all your numbers, then post all your numbers, then even you will know you are truly fine. I have done this and can say, "yup, I'm fine"... then wait for a problem anyway.


Who are you addressing with this post?:whipyobut: Are all people in CA as rude as you or are you especially gifted?


----------



## artmart

I happen to live in California, and only the ignorant think that Californians are the only ones that care. Weight problems are reported all over the country. It's a known fact that about 40% of all rigs are overweight and I assure you they are not all in California. I belong to many RVing forums where this is discussed and anyone who posts what you do will get properly educated and most times way worse than the cold facts I presented.

I was addressing anyone who think that things tow fine without having the facts to know it. If the shoe fits, then wear it. Just because you haven't had a problem doesn't mean you won't. Just because you can race down the road doesn't mean you won't have a mishap. I have more experience than most only because of my age and I have seen so many trailer and RV mishaps it's very sad when you see it in person and it irritates me to no end when anyone retorts as you did as those of us in the know can tell those who aren't in the know.

If you think safety is rude, then think as you may. I do know of some who have gone through litigation and did not get their accident covered because they were overweight. They did not get to say, "I didn't know and everything was fine" because it wasn't and they lost a lot because of it. Driving is a right, RVing is an additional pleasure, but negligence and ignorance are problems to most of us responsible citizens.

If this knowledge and teaching is what you considered from an especially gifted person, then what does it make you? There's no need to treat people with the same callousness that you are trying to show.

Consider the person in the original post is asking for advice not be be fine, but to be safe too. I'm glad I hit a nerve. I did something about my problem, how about you?


----------



## flyguy108

artmart said:


> I happen to live in California, and only the ignorant think that Californians are the only ones that care. Weight problems are reported all over the country. It's a known fact that about 40% of all rigs are overweight and I assure you they are not all in California. I belong to many RVing forums where this is discussed and anyone who posts what you do will get properly educated and most times way worse than the cold facts I presented.
> 
> I was addressing anyone who think that things tow fine without having the facts to know it. If the shoe fits, then wear it. Just because you haven't had a problem doesn't mean you won't. Just because you can race down the road doesn't mean you won't have a mishap. I have more experience than most only because of my age and I have seen so many trailer and RV mishaps it's very sad when you see it in person and it irritates me to no end when anyone retorts as you did as those of us in the know can tell those who aren't in the know.
> 
> If you think safety is rude, then think as you may. I do know of some who have gone through litigation and did not get their accident covered because they were overweight. They did not get to say, "I didn't know and everything was fine" because it wasn't and they lost a lot because of it. Driving is a right, RVing is an additional pleasure, but negligence and ignorance are problems to most of us responsible citizens.
> 
> If this knowledge and teaching is what you considered from an especially gifted person, then what does it make you? There's no need to treat people with the same callousness that you are trying to show.
> 
> Consider the person in the original post is asking for advice not be be fine, but to be safe too. I'm glad I hit a nerve. I did something about my problem, how about you?


I don't have a problem Art, you're the one with the problem. Learn how to talk to people nicely then you can address others and your not worth one more second of my time!


----------



## Gerry

*weighing and towing safe*

I too have strong feelings about knowing what my rig weighs, that it's properly balanced AND that it's safe for my truck to tow. The fact is most people don't know what their trailer weighs loaded, often don't know if the tongue or in this case pin weight exceeds their rear axle weight or for that matter know how old their RV tires are or when was the last time the RV wheel bearings were serviced or what the brakes looked like. All those are out on the road with the rest of us and they are far more likely to get in over their heads causing an accident. Please don't think that my comments are directed toward the original writer, because that was not my intention, but rather to address the critisizm of Art for being outspoken on a subject that deserves to be focused on. Many people when buying a trailer believe the salesman when he assures them their truck is plenty capable of pulling whatever they're trying to sell, and never give another thought to it.


----------



## artmart

"I don't have a problem Art, you're the one with the problem. Learn how to talk to people nicely then you can address others and your not worth one more second of my time"

Are you serious? What are you, 18? This is the best you can do? You are going to ignore my point to bring this up? The guilty will always get defensive! Your attitude is too common to handle with kid gloves. Most people I've met apologize for their ignorance then do something about it whether they hear if from me or anyone else and at whatever tone was used. Wrong is wrong and when it involves tons of potential danger, well, you don't get the message.

This sounds exactly like a person with a problem. If you decide you are gonna remain ignorant and think you are fine and NOT know your weights for towing, then you don't get it. And the best you can do is complain about my writing style which was only trying to discount your unsafe post that you are towing fine and you don't know it, if you don't have the evidence of weight numbers? Gee, I can only hope you do have the numbers and are safe.

But so far, it's people who think like you that create the 40% of people who tow overweight and run the risk of something breaking prematurely. If they don't know they are ignorant. But if you don't know and don't want to know, then what does that make you. I'll let you pick the word since you are more sensitive.

Am I serious? Heck yes! Serious as a heart attack because this is what happens to people on the other end of YOUR problem if something breaks and they pay the price because you can't panic stop as well, or worse yet, some other hardware breaks and then you have just lost control of the tons of fun you are now towing and now becomes a bigger hazard for others. I have seen in person and pictures, broken shackles, shocks, hangers, welds and flat tires from others who reported they found they were overweight. I already told you about the poor sole who didn't get covered by insurance for his mishap because of it.

The best news is that this is a forum for sensible people to communicate about fun and serious topics and I'm touched you won't spend one more second of time with me. I don't have to say any more. Maybe you'll listen to others who might communicate more your style, but if you still don't do anything, then what?

In the meantime, good luck to you and those around you. I hope we never meet "on the road" especially if you're overloaded.


----------



## Shadow

Gotta feel like love.


----------



## rksolid

To Artmart I would guess that more than 1/2 the vechicle out there are over towing. I know for myself I'm at the limit with camper and at times hitch my boat up. I can't justify purchasing a big truck to haul my camper maybe 6 times a year and drive to work the rest. I do keep my vechicle's up, and use proper hitching. I see other's pushing the envelope way more than me on any given weekend at the lake. But like me if at local campground less than 10 mile or big water 65 miles, most are working family people and with the short camping season it hard to justify big rigs.


----------



## artmart

Thanks RKSolid, but you're actually posting it to the forum and that's your decision, but I didn't see anywhere you said you were fine and implied you don't worry about it and are even not necessarily within weight limits, nor recommending it either. You recognize your weights could be over but decide to do it anyway. That's a much better answer than "I'm fine". That original poster might not be looking for "just fine". Like I've said many times, there is no such thing as a dumb question, but beware the dumb answers.

If someone takes the time to ask a forum for advice and anyone implies don't worry about being overweight because they are doing it is doing a severe injustice to someone who might sound like they are looking for compliance and information to then make their decision. I had a diesel truck that was overweight but was able to solve my problem, because I decided it was better to lessen the risk. Since I know from others of many others that have done the same, the experience is worth passing on since others did it because of a mishap. I was only guilty of being overweight until I fixed it.

There are plenty of other things that rig owner's don't do right, like driving with the propane turned on to run the furnace or the fridge, or drive faster than what most trailer tires are rated (65mph), or overload the trailer or the truck just because there's room in the cabinets or airspace, but in the case of towing a trailer with a 1/2 ton anything the only good, acceptable or fine answer is to ensure weight ratings are maintained properly. Everything else is a personal decision and some risk.

I've been corrected enough times and sometimes with some ire and am old enough to respect someone that comes up with a much better answer, but I will never return an answer with disrespect and personal attacks just because I prefer to do what I want. In the case of truck and trailer weights, I've seen too many mishaps to go there and that's what I think the original poster was trying to decide. Nevertheless that the deserving answer, everything else should be an opinion. I'm guessing the first time you have a mishap and it's related to weight, you might change your mind and in the meantime as I read your post you know you are not fine and have "weighed it" (pun intended) against other things that are more important right now.


----------



## rksolid

I'm fine with my set up,towing and vechicles. I've be towing campers and equipment for 20 + years without a mishap. No matter how well your unit is set up to tow, alot about towing comes down to the driver and there ability to handle the load, read the road and weather coditions. The best rig and equiment doesn't have a chance without a qualified driver.


----------



## dogbone

http://www.toyota.com/upfitters/pdfs/specs/2008TundraTableofWeights&Capacities.pdf
This is to the OP. Here is the spec's on your Tundra. Pay attention to the payload weight of the truck and the pin weight of the trailer you want. 

Hope it helps with your decision. Good luck and happy camping. Bob


----------



## artmart

And don't forget to consider the weight of the equipment and you might want to allow for some margin too.

Regarding the ball in the bed. This would require a fifth wheel adapter to convert the pin plate to a new fitting to allow the connection to the ball. The fifth wheel owners I've talked to find that the manufacturer does not recommend this. The stress that occurs is different than the pin/plate configuration and can cause extensive damage to the front cap welds. I don't know why, but I do know the manufacture will void your warranty if you've done this.

I'll note I've had my share of these stories too. After all I've learned in trailering these days, it's a wonder I'm still in it. But lessen the risk and you'll do better. Increase the risk and you'll be paying for them.

That said, there have been some that have done this. I don't know how they're doing, but just know it's done. There are also those who tow overweight, drive to fast, yada, yada, yada. We just try to provide information to allow you to make the best decision for yourself.

Rksolid... you are so right when it comes to driving experience. Trailering requires a different mindset in driving and how to drive. I see too many who don't make that difference and some of them are on the side of the road. I've been trailering and hauling for over 20 years, too. and other than bad tires on the rig, I've had no mishaps. But I do know plenty with breakdowns caused by being overweight, driving too fast, front cap breaks in welds and other breakages that really makes you think about what you're doing.

I decided safety came first for my decision. Others use other priorities. But none of them matters if you don't base them on proper information.


----------

